# More Jump Standard Photos! .. These ones are extra special too



## lupinfarm (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw these tracks in the System Fence catalog, and as we all know System Fence is extra pricey and I wasn't comfortable mail ordering or online ordering so I would have had to have driven to their location out Caledon way -- Not going to happen. Instead though I thought I'd post on the EMG forums looking for anyone who had some spares or knew of somewhere less pricey around my area to buy them and a user on there replied saying they were in Tweed (about 30 minutes away) and had some from their private stash (they have a business, Barns2Go and they import these things) that they'd be willing to part with.


So I made like a fox and got my butt over there and bought a set and have since made some new standards for when my riding ring is FINALLY up. These are 4ft schooling jumps with extra fancy jump cups. No drilling, you just put the track on and screw it in. The feet, (And this would make Patandchickens happy) are now 18 inches long and are made from 2x8 rather than 2x6 and 12 inches long like most books and plans suggest. These buggers are never going to topple over unexpectantly in the middle of a lesson or practice run (which, trust me, sucks). 

I painted them Watermelon Pink, and I'm planning on putting Keylime coloured zig-zags on them with keylime and white poles. 







As you can see, the jump cup just slots into a keyhole and you slip it down so it doesn't fall out. BTW the wood joints are all caulked for extra durability.






Are they not cool or what?!


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 14, 2009)

Way cool lupin without an e.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice! but I hope the pics were taken on your lawn, the grass is way to nice to in a ring!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, certainly on my lawn. My ring is on pan clay soil and therefore baren because we mowed it. Good for me because I want to sand it next year LOL


----------

